# Sensors, Intuitives, and College Work.



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm coming up with an idea, but I want to see if other people's experience verifies it. 

I'm fairly sure that I'm an intuitive (though I'm always open to second opinions). Anyway, I've noticed that when something is conceptual, I usually understand it. However, doing work (i.e. writing papers) bores the crap out of me. I find it far too painstaking to write an X-page paper over whatever. 

This makes me wonder: Do intuitives understand the course material well, but hate doing the work? Does this mean that the inverse is true for sensors: They don't mind doing the work, but have a little more difficulty with abstract concepts? Or does everyone hate papers regardless of type? :tongue:

Thoughts are appreciated. ^_^
*
EDIT: I'll rephrase this. Do intuitives and sensors hate homework for different reasons?* :tongue:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm like you, I understand the course material but I don't like doing the work. Sensor BTW.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Same. I hate writing papers because I've already done the work in my head. It's like doing it all over again. Boring.

I'm an N btw.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I'm like you, I understand the course material but I don't like doing the work. Sensor BTW.





Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> Same. I hate writing papers because I've already done the work in my head. It's like doing it all over again. Boring.
> 
> I'm an N btw.


There goes my theory. :tongue:


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh come on! The results of two people can hardly count as a viable inference on your hypothesis. You just need more samples :wink:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> Oh come on! The results of two people can hardly count as a viable inference on your hypothesis. You just need more samples :wink:


 I give up too easily. :tongue:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm not sure who would not understand the course material but love doing the homework...especially when they don't understand what is going on :tongue:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I'm not sure who would not understand the course material but love doing the homework...especially when they don't understand what is going on :tongue:


 I said _don't mind_ not _love_. :laughing:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I said _don't mind_ not _love_. :laughing:


Even then, if I don't know what's going on, it will be difficult. I always wait until the last minute to do my work, still get good grades.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, not understanding the work and hating to do the work would both be impediments to doing the required work. I'm just trying to point out possible differences between intuitives and sensors. Perhaps this should be rephrased: Do intuitives and sensors hate homework for different reasons? :tongue:


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

What's the point of going to school if you don't like the application of what you're actually studying? Homework is supposed to be taking what you learn and applying it to a piece of paper.

dun dun dun


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> What's the point of going to school if you don't like the application of what you're actually studying? Homework is supposed to be taking what you learn and applying it to a piece of paper.
> 
> dun dun dun


I think that was exactly the point I was trying to get across. Sensors supposedly have no trouble applying their knowledge, while intuitives do.

Of course, maybe that applying is usually not in the the form of schoolwork when sensors apply stuff. Maybe schoolwork is just that irritating. :tongue:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Homework interrupts my life. I have a lot of shit that I'm doing (that's a lie) but it impedes my time.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I think that was exactly the point I was trying to get across. Sensors supposedly have no trouble applying their knowledge, while intuitives do.
> 
> Of course, maybe that applying is usually not in the the form of schoolwork when sensors apply stuff. Maybe schoolwork is just that irritating. :tongue:


Well one thing that you have to keep in mind is that schools do not teach you to become more knowledgeable and educated (although they may claim they do), they teach you to become a worker when you get out of college. Therefore, your real focus when going to school is how can my major be of any use to a career?, rather than, how can my major be of any use to may passion and interest?

Some few people are able to combine passion with a career, but most of us have to resign in getting a major extremely constricting with the hopes of finding a suitable job for it once we graduate.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

As a sensor, I sometimes have trouble understanding abstract concepts. But I am good with classes that require much attention to detail. Papers are a pain in the ass too, but only because I have perfectionistic standards most of the time. I am not always a fan of homework--depends on whether the subject holds my interest. Tax, for example, is a royal pain in the ass. 

Technically, I won't always say that I am the best at applying what I have learned, if applying what I learned is taken to mean the ability to apply knowledge to new types of problems I have never scene before. I will usually try familiar approaches, but these don't always work. But then again, maybe I am too hard on myself.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm a sensor and if it's a subject I'm interested in, I don't mind doing homework 'cause I know it'll be quick and easy.

However, once I'm actually in my room my P kicks in and suddenly there's a billion things I'd rather do than my homework.
Thus, I like @Fizz, finish my paper the night before but still get a really high mark.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Iconoclastic Visionary said:


> What's the point of going to school if you don't like the application of what you're actually studying? Homework is supposed to be taking what you learn and applying it to a piece of paper.
> 
> dun dun dun


No it is not. Homework is often a mundane pseudo-"application" (more like a repetition) of what was done in class, done in the most obvious and tiresome way most of the time. You use your subjects for your future career, and sometimes not all of them, not to do something that may only vaguely resemble it.

Personally, concern #1 for me is to know my stuff and get the grades. Once that's done, everything else can take a walk.


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

i always understood the course material very well and enjoyed doing the work. i always felt like i was kind of in my element academically, which is a very rare feeling for me in general because i am usually incompetent at everything. it was nice to be able to finish something and say that i wrote it and i knew what i was talking about. of course this only applied in classes i understood.


----------



## sgman (Apr 3, 2009)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I'm fairly sure that I'm an intuitive (though I'm always open to second opinions). Anyway, I've noticed that when something is conceptual, I usually understand it. However, doing work (i.e. writing papers) bores the crap out of me. I find it far too painstaking to write an X-page paper over whatever.


Qft. I'm an Intuitive, and when I bother to apply myself, I usually get the concepts. I don't like papers, and I hate doing assigned reading. I'd much rather have timed exams, where they force you to sit down for an hour or so and when times up, youre done. 

I also usually get a good grade even though I finish my papers 5 min before the time I have to hand it in by. 

However, I have to disagree with people who say that papers are just pointless rehashing of material already covered. At least the papers that I write usually require me to think critically about a reading, or offer an argument on a topic and assemble my evidence. So they are good for greasing the mental gears.


----------

